# camper shell windows/best for dogs



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

I am looking at putting in replacement side windows in my leer camper shell I have sliders on the side that only open about half way. I can get the side ones that lift up but they dont slide at all only lift up. When I am stopped they will be fine but how about driving how do you keep them opened so the dogs will get air while on the road without a slider? The truck is an 06 tacoma with a 6 foot bed. 
Thanks cindy


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Shop around........hubby's truck has an A.R.E. topper with flip-up sliders that lock.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I used to have a Leer topper and with a little work found a replacement windoor that lifted up and also had a slider. I don't recall the manufacturer and doubt that I still have the info....but I know that the Leer dealer kept telling me it couldn't be done and after I told him I had seen one in Southern Calif, he did some research and found one for me.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Finally.
A post thats usefull and not hateful.
I just bought a new truck and need a shell.
My last one had one pop up and one slider.
Called the local dealer and he said pop-up/slider combinations are made by Leer, Jason, Century and possibly one other company.
I had no idea such a combination existed!
Just ordered one.
THANK YOU ALL FOR THIS POST.

Happy to be positive
SUE


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*camper shell*

I guess leer just doesn't make that combo for the new toyota yet. I just dont like driving down the freeway with the window popped up i really like the slider but when you are stopped that pop up window is great tons of air for the dogs. 
cindy


----------



## kevin (May 7, 2006)

*topper*

Leer makes what they call a Windoor w/sliders you get the best of both worlds. Pop the windows up while training open the sliders while driving. WIN WIN


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*camper shell*

I have the double cab long bed tacoma i think its new for 2006 maybe thats why the window is not available. My dealer talked to them but i think i will call tomorrow myself.


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

I have the pop up window with the slider on both sides of my new A.R.E. cap. I absolutely love them! You might want to check with an A.R.E. dealer for your Toyota.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Cindy, keep after them, they told me that too. I believe that the windoor that I finally got was made by someone else but it worked. Not good to ride with a lift up window open. I now have a GemTop and they say out front not to do it. Bad for the hinges and the lifts (can't think of the right word) that hold the windows up.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We used to have a Leer cap with the wing windows. What we did while driving down the road was take a soft canvas bumper and wedge open the end of the window towards the front of the truck, then just latch the other end as you would normally. This allowed wind to flow thru the topper, you can also do this with the back window. 
Make sure you attach the bumper with a rope to something inside the truck bed just in case it comes loose. 

Margo


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anyone here add any extra ventilation? Like on the top, motor home style that you crank up. Just curiouse, I have been thinking about a topper and want sufficiant ventilation. Just been thinking about adding more than the sliding/flip up windows would allow.

josh


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are going to put one on the top, you might consider the reversible fan as well.

Jerry


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

GEM-TOP,GEM-TOP,GEM-TOP
Gem-Top is what I have Cindy. 
Both windows swing out-but also have sliders in them for airflow while driving.
I like that the handles on sides pop open instead of the stick out handles that are on the back-make sense.? I think they are harder to break into-


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Jerry said:


> If you are going to put one on the top, you might consider the reversible fan as well.
> 
> Jerry


that is kind of what i was thinking. something to pull the air in while running down the road.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

*camper shells*

I Love yours, we don't have a gem top dealer here and even snug top doesn't make the shell i want for this truck. I need one that goes a little higher than the cab. I like the leer a lot if i can just get the windoors, i have a call into leer now. But you are right about the window latch its nice on the gemtop. 
thanks cindy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Raider toppers made in Canada, got mine from an RV dealer in Minot, ND. Got mine with windoors on both sides plus a fold down slider in front. Going down the road we open the front slider and the side sliders and works like you have a fan blowing air through the back of the truck. When stopped you can open the locking side doors which not only gets the dogs plenty of air but makes for easy access to things in back.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

I have an ARE cap on my Tundra, It has the Contractor windows on each sied (wing windows) that I prop open with a bumper, I also prop the rear window with a bumper and open the front slider. There is a ton of airflow though it when moving down the road. I would like to have the slider in the side contractor windows but they did not make them that way 5 years ago when I bought mine. 

Matt


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Any new news on toppers? I am looking at the Leer's and ARE's. I also want the pop up windows with sliders. It seems that the ARE's are better insulated and overall look nicer. Anyone have the full door on the MX? Anyone else putting fans in the back? I was thinking of them putting in a ciggaret lighter in the back when they put the topper on.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

*ARE*

Have an ARE with the win/door sliders on the side. Absolutely great for the dogs when stopped. Went to the local stero shop and they are installing a power inverter (in the bed), wired with a switch on the dash to run fans in the back.

Very happy with it so far


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

My Gemtop has those kind of windows--a slider inside a pop-up. I had no trouble with the dealer when I told him what I wanted. Took him a while to find someone who handled those kind of windows, but he did it. The dogs get plenty of air but because I train in the San Joaquin Valley, I have fans on the front of each kennel during the summer. If I were to keep the shell, I was going to take it to a travel trailer place and have a vent put in the top to allow hot air to escape. Decided since I now have 5 dogs, I'd better buy a dog box instead. So I'm heading out next month to go pick it up!! :lol: 
Know anybody that's interested in a steel shell--with doors instead of window & tailgate in back?
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

We have an ancient Toyota truck (with 235K miles on it - still running strong!) with an equally-ancient topper on it - I think it's a LEER - bought it used in Southern CA when we lived in the desert out there. Anyway, it has a sliding window closest to the driver's end (can ya tell I know nothing about vehicles other than to change the oil and make sure to fill up and check tire pressure?) and two sliding windows on the sides. It works well for field work - with the side vents opened (they have screens across the windows) a nice cross breeze is created. 

OF course when the humidity gets up there ain't nothing you can do to make anyone comfortable.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

i have the wing windows without the sliders, unfortunetly, but i took one of the kids swim noodles and cut it in half. then put a slit down the middle and slide them on the bottom of the windows. they keep the windows open a little to allow air flow.


----------

